# Sander set-up for squaring blanks?



## bluesguitar (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm getting tired of dealing with my pen mills due to all the size issues, dullness, and just how slow the process can be and wondering if a disk sander is a better approach.  

I drill my blanks with a drill press but still a little concerned that the tubes aren't always perfectly centered in the blanks, so would I be transferring that to the blank if I went to the sander instead of the mill?

Any particular sander recommended?  Would I need to make a special jig?

Thanks!

Mitch


----------



## Lenny (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes you would need a jig to keep the blank (tube) square to the sander. 

It's possible to do it with this setup: drill chuck in the tail stock holding the correct size rod from a pen disassembly set. A faceplate with sticky back sandpaper on the headstock. Place the blank on the rod and bring it up close to the headstock. Turn on the lathe and carefully slide the blank against the sanding disc. A little slow but it works.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 1, 2012)

Should you decide to buy a sander this is what you want to do for a jig ...

http://content.penturners.org/library/tools_and_jigs/blanksquaring.pdf


----------



## bluesguitar (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool thanks.

Looks like if I went with a sander 12 inches is the way to go.


----------



## dexter0606 (Oct 2, 2012)

I use a jig on my sander similar to the one shown in the link except that instead of having one size of rod on the jig and using spacers, I cut a V groove in the bottom block that is set up perpendicular to the sanding disc. I have a flat block that fits on top of the V groove block and tightens down onto the V groove surface with a screw on either side of the groove. The groove holds a Harbor Freight (or anybody elses) transfer punch and when you tighten the top block down it holds the punch secure. Then I just use the appropriate size transfer punch for the tube diameter. If the punch required is too small in diameter to tighten in the groove, just put the punch in the bottom of the groove and use a small spacer (popsicle stick) in between the punch and the top block.
When you make the jig just make sure you leave enough distance between the block mount and the disc for your longest blank


----------



## zig613 (Oct 3, 2012)

Mitch

Here is a link to a previous thread (post #11) http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/trimming-blanks-75546/index2.html that has a couple of photos of a jig I made for my sander to square the ends of blanks.

Wade


----------



## joefrog (Oct 4, 2012)

zig613 said:


> Mitch
> 
> Here is a link to a previous thread (post #11) http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/trimming-blanks-75546/index2.html that has a couple of photos of a jig I made for my sander to square the ends of blanks.
> 
> Wade



That idea is the best I've seen.


----------



## Mike D (Oct 4, 2012)

Mitch here's another jig for the sander. I'm in the process of making this one Pen Squaring Jig - WoodChux with an idea from the one Lenny provided.


----------



## bluesguitar (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok these are great thanks.  I stopped at my local HF yesterday but both the 10 and 12 inch disc sanders were out,of stock.  Any recommendations on a decent one?
Mitch


----------



## KenV (Oct 4, 2012)

Jet 12 inch is top of the line barring the big powermatic disc sanders.   $pendy though.


----------



## Wright (Oct 4, 2012)

This may sound to simple but it has worked for me. I have a 6" Delta disc sander and all I do is use my square that came with the sander(after I made sure it was true) put the blank next to the fence and slide it into the disc and it squares perfect! Never had a fit problem.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a cheap alternative ... Reconditioned version for under $80

Skil 3375-02 4-in x 36-in Belt-Disc Benchtop Sander

They also have a Delta 10 inch ...

Delta 31-140 12-in Disc Sander with Integral Dust Collection


----------



## bluesguitar (Oct 4, 2012)

This is probably a dumb question but in terms of squaring blanks is there a difference between a 10 or 12 incher vs a 4 or 6?


----------



## Wright (Oct 5, 2012)

None that I can tell. I use a 6" myself. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wright (Oct 5, 2012)

Some people that use 10 and 12 inch disc's may use it for building other things than just pen blanks. I do just pens so that is why a 6 inch works for me.


----------



## bluesguitar (Oct 5, 2012)

OK I'll probably hunt for a 6 inch.  
Mitch


----------



## tjseagrove (Oct 5, 2012)

I got a hold of one of these and love it...

Bear Tooth Woods - Pen Blank Sanding Jig


----------



## dexter0606 (Oct 6, 2012)

tjseagrove said:


> I got a hold of one of these and love it...
> 
> Bear Tooth Woods - Pen Blank Sanding Jig


 
And here I thought I came up with the idea :biggrin: :biggrin:

I like the looks of that jig. The fact that you use transfer punches instead of spacers is really appealing.


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 6, 2012)

I will add this a photo is worth a thousand words.

I use a 8" table top sander a set of Harbor Freight Punches and a piece of corner molding. The real key is you square every thing up, the table and the miter gauge to the sanding disk.
Good Luck



  

.


----------



## bluesguitar (Oct 6, 2012)

That's perfect Bruce, and I already have a set of punches.

Does anyone have the Proxxon 5 inch disc sander?  It's a little pricey at around 200 bucks but looks just right for small scale work and a quality piece.

Mitch


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 6, 2012)

Wright said:


> This may sound to simple but it has worked for me. I have a 6" Delta disc sander and all I do is use my square that came with the sander(after I made sure it was true) put the blank next to the fence and slide it into the disc and it squares perfect! Never had a fit problem.



You're making an assumption that your drilled hole is parallel to the sides of the blank.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 6, 2012)

I tend to agree with Rick. If squaring a pen blank does not use a rod for alignment then squaring is done with respect to one or more of the sides of the blank. If the blank is not cut perfectly square with parallel sides, and the hole drilled perfectly then squaring with reference to one or more sides doesn't acheive the desired squaring results. Squaring jigs can be simple or complex as we have seen in this thread. Pick one or design your own but use a rod to position the blank and present it to the sanding disk.

The jig that Lenny shared is easy to make, can be adjusted when needed and works excellently. I have two...one in my shop and one in my "go" bag that I take when working away from my shop. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don



Wright said:


> This may sound to simple but it has worked for me. I have a 6" Delta disc sander and all I do is use my square that came with the sander(after I made sure it was true) put the blank next to the fence and slide it into the disc and it squares perfect! Never had a fit problem.





beck3906 said:


> You're making an assumption that your drilled hole is parallel to the sides of the blank.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 6, 2012)

bluesguitar said:


> This is probably a dumb question but in terms of squaring blanks is there a difference between a 10 or 12 incher vs a 4 or 6?



I use a 6" also


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Oct 6, 2012)

I made and use the Wood Chux squaring jig.Easy to make.Easy to adjust. Or readjust if ever needed.Economical(read cheap,HA)scrapes and a few cents for a bolt.Hopefully from the junk box.Good drawings and instructions.One thing I didn't see about the bigger disk sanders.More feet per inch near the edge.I like it but it can sneak up on me real easy.But not as sudden as the drill trimmer.I'm sure you will enjoy the disk sander /jig a lot more than the drill trimmer.Have fun.


----------

